# craftsmen table saw 315.228490



## rbdhd (Aug 11, 2011)

Greetings,

I'm new hear as I'm just starting to build up my woodworking workshop and I'm about to purchase a used table saw (craftsmen table saw 315.228490). I've not been able to find much on-line about this model so I thought I would post here to see if I'm gettinga good saw and deal. The saw is lightly used and they are asking $175 but I've got them to sell it for $150. Will this be a good deal and is the saw worth the money?

Thanks,
dhd


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

The craftsman belt drive contractors saw's are great machines, and i think thats new enought to have the better fence like the Ridgid's had. In my area if thats got the 24/12 as they called it fence or better it runs about 300 used. Long as it hasnt been beaten to death IMO be a good saw.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

rbdhd said:


> ....The saw is lightly used and they are asking $175 but I've got them to sell it for $150. Will this be a good deal and is the saw worth the money? Thanks,
> dhd



In a nutshell...yes. That's a good buy at that price IMHO if it's in decent shape and runs. Even more so if it has the cast iron wings. That model is one of a long line of Craftsman contractor saws. The 315 indicates that it was made by TTI/Ryobi between 1997 and 2004. Prior to that they were made by Emerson. These saws have a lot in common with the Ridgid contractor saws that were made by Emerson between 1997 and 2004 (TS2412, TS2424, TS3612), and were then made by TTI/Ryobi between 2004 and 2007 (TS3650, TS3660). It's very possible to find many interchangeable parts between the models and brands. 

It's capable of good performance if you get it aligned well, and put a decent blade on it. The fences on older Emerson made Cman contractor saws were notoriously poor, and are a likely candidate for an upgrade, but I believe the 315.228490 has a better fence that's more similar to those found on the Ridgid contractor saws. 

Good luck, and please post some pics when you have it up and running. :thumbsup:


----------



## rbdhd (Aug 11, 2011)

I didn't get a chance to see it yet but in the photos it looks like new.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Sweet deal! I see Troy beat me to the punch on the saw info, but we seem to agree. All green lights from what I can tell from here!


----------



## rbdhd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, at $150 I didn't think I could go wrong with this one.

rbdhd


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hell if rbd dont get a move on i just might have 3 t/s's sitting in my garage after seeing the pics of that..:laughing:


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

The one you posted is a bit newer than mine. I have one , and I love it. It's a great workhorse:thumbsup:


----------



## scottw (Jan 27, 2011)

I hear you there i got two right now both craftsman contractor saw one with a cast iron top and the other one is a portable 3 hp contractor i am just looking for a good price on a new 3 hp motor for my belt drive


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

this in a craftman table saw i got for free, they guy said the motor burnt out on it , but when i was cleaning it i found that the reset button had been tripped, pushed the button in and the thing works!. used alot lately and haven't had any issues with it. mostly use it for ripping 1 by's for base boards in my new old house. had the model number here some where, can anyone out there tell me how old this thing is . and find a miter guide for it?


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, you will have to get us a serial number off it. its hard to tell in the pic but that looks like a king Seeley (sp?) model that started out 103. than the rest of the serial number. At least local around here, theres quite a few people that have been restoring those saws as they have a very good reputation. For me personally, the 1/2 or 3/4 HP they typically had isn't enough grunt, but yours may be sporting a bigger, or it'd be fairly easy to upgrade the motor.

As far as a miter Gage? the miter slots on that SHOULD i believe be the standard 3/4" wide by 3/8" deep. in that case you can get a very nice aftermarket for around 50 dollars, i like the Incra line weather it be the v.27 or my 1000se. You can also pickup a delta T-2 rip fence for 150 new and have a VERY nice rip fence.

Thats a great free find, those saws are beautiful when all cleaned up if its what I'm thinking it is.


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

ok got a serial number. 113.22401 was reading another thread here about a restoratoin project. alot people don't like the origal fences.,don't squar up. I just use a frameing square just to check. wonder how old this thing is


----------



## rbdhd (Aug 11, 2011)

Well guys, I got hte saw this weekend and I gotta tell you it's way more then I thought I was getting for $150. I would like to get a dust collector on the unit and I was thinking of adding casters to the saw. I'm not sure what would be a good option since it seems like they would take away from the stability of the saw. Any thoughts?

Thanks,
rbdhd


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

rbdhd said:


> Well guys, I got hte saw this weekend and I gotta tell you it's way more then I thought I was getting for $150. I would like to get a dust collector on the unit and I was thinking of adding casters to the saw. I'm not sure what would be a good option since it seems like they would take away from the stability of the saw. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks,
> rbdhd


You can put it on a rolling mobile base that should be very stable. Shop built or aftermarket...lotsa choices.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

This was what i did to address mobility as well as storage with my old craftsman. on the left was all storage cabinet, the center was storage as well as where the 4" d/c hose connected to the TS hood under the saw. to the right i had a drawer that was blade storage. You can tell i also had the delta T-2 on that old girl as well. ahh i miss her, lol


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

sorry upload glitch.


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

ok i found the number. 113.22401 is the number on this table saw and it has and original craftsman motor. 1/2 hp the prob is the belt seems a bit too long , when i lower the blade the belt has slack. plans too find a belt in the works.


----------

